# Gigabyte Radeon RX 6900 XT Gaming OC



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2021)

The Gigabyte Radeon RX 6900 XT is a factory-overclocked, custom-design variant of AMD's fastest-performing card. Gigabyte's thermal solution runs at lower temperatures than the AMD reference, features idle fan stop, and the PCB has an additional VRM power phase.

*Show full review*


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 18, 2021)

Compared to the MSI card reviewed today, this is a steaming turd. I base that on acoustics alone.


----------



## ARF (Feb 18, 2021)

What is the driver version?


----------



## Roph (Feb 18, 2021)

Ever thought of looking at video quality in your reviews? At least when it's a new generation and thus a new encoder.

AMD's H.264 is absolutely terrible, they don't seem interested in improving quality whereas nvidia has continually improved NVENC quality. H.265 doesn't fare any better, at this point modern NVENC H264 can outperform AMD H265 for quality:bitrate.


----------



## ARF (Feb 18, 2021)

Roph said:


> Ever thought of looking at video quality in your reviews? At least when it's a new generation and thus a new encoder.
> 
> AMD's H.264 is absolutely terrible, they don't seem interested in improving quality whereas nvidia has continually improved NVENC quality. H.265 doesn't fare any better, at this point modern NVENC H264 can outperform AMD H265 for quality:bitrate.


 Have you got any evidence for your claims?


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 18, 2021)

When it comes to this price range I would recommend most people do the 3090 assuming both were in stock. That DLSS 2.0 makes a 3090 end game for a solid 5 years, if not more at 1440p high refresh. 



Roph said:


> Ever thought of looking at video quality in your reviews? At least when it's a new generation and thus a new encoder.
> 
> AMD's H.264 is absolutely terrible, they don't seem interested in improving quality whereas nvidia has continually improved NVENC quality. H.265 doesn't fare any better, at this point modern NVENC H264 can outperform AMD H265 for quality:bitrate.



I still have no idea what these kind of comments mean. I play games and watch youtube that's all I do, and everything looks great to me on my rx 6800 and I have had 0 issues.  /shrug


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Feb 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> When it comes to this price range I would recommend most people do the 3090 assuming both were in stock. That DLSS 2.0 makes a 3090 end game for a solid 5 years, if not more at 1440p high refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have no idea what these kind of comments mean. I play games and watch youtube that's all I do, and everything looks great to me on my rx 6800 and I have had 0 issues.  /shrug


He's referring to video econding, that's what NVENC is for. Not sure what he is talking about for wuality though, the complaint for AMD is the lack of dedicated hardware meaning real time encoding is too slow or has to be done on the CPU.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 18, 2021)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> He's referring to video econding, that's what NVENC is for. Not sure what he is talking about for wuality though, the complaint for AMD is the lack of dedicated hardware meaning real time encoding is too slow or has to be done on the CPU.



ah well that does not effect me so i do not care lol


----------



## LTUGamer (Feb 18, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Compared to the MSI card reviewed today, this is a steaming turd. I base that on acoustics alone.


Vendor, acoustics etc. these days means anything. People buy what is already in stock or have better price.


----------



## ARF (Feb 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I still have no idea what these kind of comments mean. I play games and watch youtube that's all I do, and everything looks great to me on my rx 6800 and I have had 0 issues.  /shrug





TheinsanegamerN said:


> He's referring to video econding, that's what NVENC is for. Not sure what he is talking about for wuality though, the complaint for AMD is the lack of dedicated hardware meaning real time encoding is too slow or has to be done on the CPU.



Image quality on Radeon is always better. There is virtually no case when Radeon provides lower image quality.
Nvidia uses high compression methods which increase the framerates but decrease the visual fidelity.

It's still legacy from the Matrox vs GeForce 1/2 days when Matrox's cards were classes above regarding the crispness, fidelity and overall quality of the signals to the monitors.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2021)

Driver versions has been added to the test setup table


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 19, 2021)

ARF said:


> Image quality on Radeon is always better. There is virtually no case when Radeon provides lower image quality.
> Nvidia uses high compression methods which increase the framerates but decrease the visual fidelity.
> 
> It's still legacy from the Matrox vs GeForce 1/2 days when Matrox's cards were classes above regarding the crispness, fidelity and overall quality of the signals to the monitors.



I think AMD does what Nvidia does in regards to this, with Surface Format Optimization, which is enabled by default in AMD drivers. I always turn it off, can't tell different either way honestly.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 19, 2021)

Great review, unfortunately basically pointless at the moment due to shortages.








						Radeon RX 6000 Series GPUs / Video Graphics Cards | Newegg.ca
					

Shop Radeon RX 6000 Series GPUs / Video Graphics Cards on Newegg.ca. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




					www.newegg.ca
				




And








						Newegg,Radeon RX 5000 Series GPUs / Video Graphics Cards | Newegg.ca
					

Shop Newegg,Radeon RX 5000 Series GPUs / Video Graphics Cards on Newegg.ca. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




					www.newegg.ca
				




And Same with RX 570/580s


----------



## Toothless (Feb 19, 2021)

mechtech said:


> Great review, unfortunately basically pointless at the moment due to shortages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reviews are never pointless and retailers having stock or not is unrelated to the review. Don't get salty at the people who takes the time to go over hardware just because you can't buy anything.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 19, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Reviews are never pointless and retailers having stock or not is unrelated to the review. Don't get salty at the people who takes the time to go over hardware just because you can't buy anything.


I’m not salty at all.  It’s a product I would never buy.    Just unfortunate situation for graphics cards.  I feel bad for W1zz.  He does such a good job but can’t even get anything he reviews.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 19, 2021)

mechtech said:


> I’m not salty at all.  It’s a product I would never buy.    Just unfortunate situation for graphics cards.  I feel bad for W1zz.  He does such a good job but can’t even get anything he reviews.


So if you're never going to buy it, why come in saying the work someone did was pointless? Before you reverse what I said, you directly said the review was pointless, which was someone's work. That's just the fact. 

Yeah sure no one can reasonably get cards right now, did you not think that the review can be a performance comparison for maybe, next year? Against other cards? For someone saving up for that specific card? Why does the current situation need to be the end-all for the review?


----------



## mechtech (Feb 19, 2021)

Toothless said:


> So if you're never going to buy it, why come in saying the work someone did was pointless? Before you reverse what I said, you directly said the review was pointless, which was someone's work. That's just the fact.
> 
> Yeah sure no one can reasonably get cards right now, did you not think that the review can be a performance comparison for maybe, next year? Against other cards? For someone saving up for that specific card? Why does the current situation need to be the end-all for the review?


I don’t disagree.  I believe I said ......basically pointless at the moment......Later on in the future when more cards are out it will be very useful and relevant.  Would quoting one word out of a whole sentence be taking the statement out of context?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 21, 2021)

Gigabyte need to work on their GPU acoustics, their GPUs are the loudest of any bunch.


----------



## evolucion8 (Mar 12, 2021)

What up with the Radeon VII specs in the table? Only shows 1800MHz for the core clocks but in reality, the core clocks for the Radeon VII are 1400MHz with Turbo up to 1,800MHz. The review is very well detailed, underscores my joy with my reference RX 6900XT lol


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2021)

evolucion8 said:


> What up with the Radeon VII specs in the table? Only shows 1800MHz for the core clocks but in reality, the core clocks for the Radeon VII are 1400MHz with Turbo up to 1,800MHz. The review is very well detailed, underscores my joy with my reference RX 6900XT lol


Indeed, let me fix this in the table for future reviews


----------

